# Downloadable Audio tours



## Lucky Larry (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday in the newspaper I read about Audio walking and driving tours of cities or sites that are downloadable to an mp3.  

In the summer were going to Berlin to visit friends and then to the south of Spain - Grenada, Toledo, Seville, Costa del Sol, Cordoba, Gilbrater ...

MP3 downloads appeal to us as we have MP3 players for listening to books we download from our library.

Has anyone used these?  What's their quality?

larry


----------



## Lucky Larry (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, I've  never stumped Tugggers before?

Not even comments?


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 25, 2009)

I would be interested in this information.  Where does one get such tours to download?


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I think that I read in a Rick Steves book that he has downloadable tours for MP3.  Just found the link to his podcasts http://www.ricksteves.com/news/travelnews/0602/audiotour.htm


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 25, 2009)

Information on Rick Steves' downloadable audio tours

Rick Steves' Free Audio Tour Guides You Through the Best of Europe

Richard


----------



## Lucky Larry (Mar 26, 2009)

There are a lot out there.  Google "downloadable audio tours".

I think these would be very useful both before and during a trip.  We like to travel independently and these might provide us more flexibility in using our time.

It would be great to hear from someone whose used them.

lucky larry


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Another thing that Rick Steves recommended in his book is to get a y connector and bring your own headsets - then 2 people can listen the the same audio.


----------



## KDD (Mar 27, 2009)

We are wondering about the same thing. We will be in Prague, Vienna and Salzburg and my husband found 3 companies as well as Rick Steves offering audio tours.  We can imagine the advantage to using them, and they would be easy to download, but hooked up to ipods walking the streets somehow screams tourist and we try to keep a low profile usually.  (On the other hand I've had someone say we would be pegged as tourists anyway, but ...)  Anyway we were hoping to hear from someone who had used them, even had a preference for brand.  Then too at 5 euro or 8 pounds british per route (multiples for big cities) the cost will add up.


----------

